# Haben Daten ein Gewicht?



## ShivaChandra (1. August 2007)

Moin!

Also ich stelle mir schon seit längerem die Frage, ob Daten, die man auf einer Festplatte oder DVD/CD speichert, ein Gewicht haben! Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es dazu schon einmal einen Thread gab... Es würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, ob Daten ein Gewicht haben! Also nicht irgendwelche Daten in Form von Papier, sondern in digitaler Weise! Papier wiegt natürlich etwas, aber wie sieht es mit Bits und Bytes aus?

MfG, Magnus


----------



## DaEngineer (1. August 2007)

Die Daten an sich sind ja nur Einsen und Nullen, dürften also nichts wiegen. Das Einzige, was Gewicht hat, ist das Speichermedium. Ein Lichtschalter wiegt ja auch nicht mehr, wenn man ihn von "aus" auf "an" stellt.


----------



## MICHI123 (1. August 2007)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann werden daten auf CDs gespeichert, durch winzige löcher die in die datenschiucht gelaster werden. dann wird abgetastet von wegen "loch=0 kein loch=1". Soll heißen eine CD mit Daten drauf müsste ein kleines bisschen (natürlich in so geringem maße, dass es annähernd unmöglich zu messen sein dürfe) leichter sein als eine ohne.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2007)

ShivaChandra am 01.08.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Also ich stelle mir schon seit längerem die Frage, ob Daten, die man auf einer Festplatte oder DVD/CD speichert, ein Gewicht haben! Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es dazu schon einmal einen Thread gab... Es würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, ob Daten ein Gewicht haben! Also nicht irgendwelche Daten in Form von Papier, sondern in digitaler Weise! Papier wiegt natürlich etwas, aber wie sieht es mit Bits und Bytes aus?
> 
> MfG, Magnus


DVDs/CDs verlieren sogar eher an gewicht, aber wohl nur extrem wenig. das material wird vom laser "umgeschmolzen" (@michi: es sind IMHO nicht wirklich löcher, sondern statt "ganz eben" wird die entsprechende stelle halt "uneben", so dass die reflektion des leselasers sich ändert), so dass der leselaser dann je nach dem eine 0 oder 1 liest. kann sein, dass beim brennen dann ein klitzekleines bisschen an material sogar verdampft, keine ahnung...

bei ner festplatte wird nur die magnetische eigenschaft der einzelnen "datenfelder" geändert, da kommt kein material dazu oder verschwindet. das kannst du dir dann eher wie eine alte anzeigetafel mit so klapptafeln vorstellen, bei der du millionen von feldern hast, und du klappst die schilder entweder auf 1 oder 0.


----------



## ShivaChandra (1. August 2007)

Naja, mit Festplatten sollte schon stimmen, haste recht Herbboy! Aber was is mit DVD/CS's? da geht doch irgendwas verloren oder kommt hinzu?!?  Keine Ahnung... Aber wenn man sich mal das Gewicht des gesamten Wissens der Erde vorstellt, muss das schon ne Menge sein. Und das nicht im, hmm, wie sagt man? Geistigem Wert?

Wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel einige Server von Google nehme, sind die Daten von Unmengen Suchanfragen oder gespeichertem Wissen über irgendwelche Sites nicht irgendwie schwer?


----------



## skicu (1. August 2007)

ShivaChandra am 01.08.2007 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, mit Festplatten sollte schon stimmen, haste recht Herbboy! Aber was is mit DVD/CS's? da geht doch irgendwas verloren oder kommt hinzu?!?  Keine Ahnung...


Mach doch mal den Versuch: Wiege deinen CD Brenner, dann brenn eine DVD voll und wieg ihn nochmal. Wenn er leichter geworden ist, kannst du dir ausrechnen, wieviele DVDs du mit ihm noch brennen kannst, bis dein Brenner leer ist.
Wenn er schwerer wird, kannst du ja evtl ausrechnen, wieviele DVDs noch gehen, bis er voll ist und überläuft...


----------



## ShivaChandra (1. August 2007)

Hab ich da vielleicht eine philosopische Frage gestellt? Ich meine, was sind die Gedanken der Welt wert bzw. wie viel Gewicht haben sie? Bin mir über die genaue Fragestellung nicht mehr ganz bewußt...


----------



## lenymo (1. August 2007)

Keine Macht den Drogen!


----------



## ShivaChandra (1. August 2007)

lenymo am 01.08.2007 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Macht den Drogen!



Unqualifizierter gehts eigentlich kaum, aber egal...


----------



## bsekranker (1. August 2007)

skicu am 01.08.2007 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ShivaChandra am 01.08.2007 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das würde aber nur funktionieren, wenn es sich um ein geschlossenes System handelt. 

Sobald man nach dem Brennen die Laufwerksschublade öffnet, entweichen durch die Öffnung lauter kleine, vom Laser abgekratzte Splitter, die von der Antigravitation in den Weltraum befördert werden und dort den Sternenstaub bilden.


----------



## Hannibal89 (1. August 2007)

ShivaChandra am 01.08.2007 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 01.08.2007 18:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch gehts: BLA


----------



## Boesor (1. August 2007)

ShivaChandra am 01.08.2007 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich da vielleicht eine philosopische Frage gestellt?



Nein


----------



## Spassbremse (1. August 2007)

Hm...neulich im EDV-Laden:

"Guten Tag, ich hätte gerne 250g Daten, am Stück!"    

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## lenymo (1. August 2007)

ShivaChandra am 01.08.2007 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 01.08.2007 18:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry aber bei den hochqualifizierten Fragen hier kommt einem schon mal der Gedanke das hier jemand zu tief in die Bong geschaut hat besonders bei der frage nach dem philosophischen Ansatz ^^


----------



## Sumpfling (1. August 2007)

Spassbremse am 01.08.2007 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm...neulich im EDV-Laden:
> 
> "Guten Tag, ich hätte gerne 250g Daten, am Stück!"


Hättens denn gern die Feinen oder eher die Groben am Stück ?


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2007)

ShivaChandra am 01.08.2007 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel einige Server von Google nehme, sind die Daten von Unmengen Suchanfragen oder gespeichertem Wissen über irgendwelche Sites nicht irgendwie schwer?


nein, du vergißt das system der computer. da gibt es 1 oder 0. und es ist ja nicht so, dass man einsen oder nullen dazugibt, sondern man läßt ne 1 wie sie ist, oder man macht ne 0 draus. die masse des datenspeichers aber verändert sich nicht. 

bei ner CD zB sind als rohling alles einsen (oder nullen, spielt ja keine rolle), und mit dem laser brennst du dann an bestimmte stelle halt nullen rein, aber ne null ist dann nicht "mehr masse" oder so, sondern die stelle wird vom laser einfach verformt. dann kommt der leselaser, und wenn die stelle nicht verformt ist, dann wird der genau zurückreflektiert, das ist dann ne 1. und wenn er woanders hin refklektiert wird, weil die stelle verformt ist, dann isses ne 0. und aus der kombination an einsen und nullen ergibt das dann für den PC einen sinn und er spielt zB nen film ab... 


gaaaanz früher war das sogar so, dass es masseverlust gab: die ersten "computer" liefen mit lochkarten. da hat man an bestimmten stellen einer karte löcher gemacht, die hat man dann in den computer geschoben, und je nach dem, wo löcher waren, hat der computer dann aufgaben ausgeführt. also hat man da sogar weniger gewicht, wenn man daten erzeugt hat...


----------



## DaEngineer (1. August 2007)

Herbboy am 01.08.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> gaaaanz früher war das sogar so, dass es masseverlust gab: die ersten "computer" liefen mit lochkarten.


Herb, du willst ShivaChandra doch nicht etwa unterstellen, dass seine Mühle _so_ alt ist, dass das da noch der Fall ist, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2007)

DaEngineer am 01.08.2007 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 01.08.2007 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, vielleicht hat er ja nen sisha-PC oder so was... da sind dann mehrere wasserpfeifen-enden, und aus manchen kommt rauch, aus anderen nicht. und je nach dem ergeben sich dann daten...


----------



## fiumpf (1. August 2007)

löl, ich hab mich früher auch gefragt ob mein Handy schwerer wird wenn ne SMS kommt  .


----------



## DaEngineer (1. August 2007)

fiumpf am 01.08.2007 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> löl, ich hab mich früher auch gefragt ob mein Handy schwerer wird wenn ne SMS kommt  .


Jaja, und wegen der ganzen SPAM Mails die durchs Internet fliegen brechen reihenweise die Regale der Serververmieter ein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2007)

Herbboy am 01.08.2007 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ShivaChandra am 01.08.2007 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da die datenschicht zwischen trägermedium und beschriftung (cd) bzw. trägermedium und deckmedium (dvd) liegt, verdampft da hoffentlich nichts, sonst würde der entstehende druck nämlich löcher in die oberfläche reißen, damit er entweichen kann 

anders sieht es bei gepressten scheiben aus: da wird tatsächlich mit vertiefungen gearbeitet, die lassen sich aber auch nicht 1:1 in 0/1 umsetzen - i.d.r. entspricht ein wechsel (hoch->tief) einer 0 bzw. 1 und ein gleichbleiben einer 1 bzw. 0.
trotz allem sollte eine gepresste cd mit vielen daten leichter sein, als eine mit wenigen daten. (dass der unterschied weit unterhalb der normalen gewichtsschwankungen innerhalb der produktion liegt, halte ich allerdings für wahrscheinlich)

*ach, zu LP zeiten hätte sich so eine frage so einfach beantworten lassen können*


nächste ebene der fragestellung:
magnetfelder stoßen sich ab.
wird ein festplatte oder diskette leichter, wenn der inhalt richtig zum erdmagnetfeld ausgerichtet ist?
wie sieht das bei mo-medien aus?


----------



## ShivaChandra (3. August 2007)

Warum wird mein Thema verschoben? In diesem Unterforum bekommt er doch gar keine Beachtung...  Find ich kacke!


----------



## DaEngineer (3. August 2007)

ShivaChandra am 03.08.2007 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird mein Thema verschoben? In diesem Unterforum bekommt er doch gar keine Beachtung...  Find ich kacke!


Da gehörts aber hin 
Außerdem ist die Frage doch inzwischen geklärt, oder?


----------



## MsDosFan (3. August 2007)

Afaib wird doch bei einer Festplatte, wenn ein bit geschrieben wird, ein winziger Bereich postiv aufgeladen. Dieser als 1 markierte Bereich müsste doch dann auch mehr wiegen, weil Ladung ja auch was wiegt, selbst wenns nur ein wenig ist...

Gibts hier keine Physikstudenten im Board?


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. August 2007)

MsDosFan am 03.08.2007 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Afaib wird doch bei einer Festplatte, wenn ein bit geschrieben wird, ein winziger Bereich postiv aufgeladen. Dieser als 1 markierte Bereich müsste doch dann auch mehr wiegen, weil Ladung ja auch was wiegt, selbst wenns nur ein wenig ist...
> 
> Gibts hier keine Physikstudenten im Board?


nicht ganz erstens funktionieren festplatten magnetisch
und zweitens wenn es so funktionieren würde wie du meinst dann würde die
platte leichter da man keine positiven ladungsträger dazu bringt sondern negative entfernt


----------



## tobyan (3. August 2007)

kubi-1988 am 03.08.2007 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> MsDosFan am 03.08.2007 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Daten auf ner DVD haben kein (mit einer Küchenwaage messbares) Gewicht. Ich hab nämlich extra ne leere DVD gewogen, dann 4,2GB draufgebrannt und keinen Gewichtsunterschied festgestellt.


----------



## DoktorX (3. August 2007)

tobyan am 03.08.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Daten auf ner DVD haben kein (mit einer Küchenwaage messbares) Gewicht. Ich hab nämlich extra ne leere DVD gewogen, dann 4,2GB draufgebrannt und keinen Gewichtsunterschied festgestellt.


ich hoffe deine Waage wiegt nicht nur kilogramm, sondern auch gramm und zehntel-gramm, hundertstel-gramm, etc


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2007)

MsDosFan am 03.08.2007 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Afaib wird doch bei einer Festplatte, wenn ein bit geschrieben wird, ein winziger Bereich postiv aufgeladen. Dieser als 1 markierte Bereich müsste doch dann auch mehr wiegen, weil Ladung ja auch was wiegt, selbst wenns nur ein wenig ist...
> 
> Gibts hier keine Physikstudenten im Board?



deine beschreibung passt eher zu dram oder flash zellen, da könnte es tatsächlich zu einer änderungen kommen. (sram überblick ich grad nicht, kann sein, dass sich da die veränderungen gegenseitig aufheben)


@shiva: sinn eines thread ist es nicht, aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.
was zum zeitpunkt des verschiebenes eine einordnung in "technologiediskussionen" zwingend erforderlich machte, ist mir aber auch nicht ganz klar...


----------



## struy (4. August 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 04.08.2007 02:30 schrieb:
			
		

> (sram überblick ich grad nicht, kann sein, dass sich da die veränderungen gegenseitig aufheben)


Jep, 2 Inverter, die zueinander verdrahtet sind. Also beide treiben je den anderen an.


----------



## tobyan (6. August 2007)

DoktorX am 03.08.2007 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> tobyan am 03.08.2007 17:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hundertstel gramm geht noch


----------



## Bart1983 (10. August 2007)

und ich dachte immer eine Festplatte besteht aus mehreren unglaublich dicken DVD-RWs, die bebrannt werden und so kontinuierlich an Masse verlieren  

Zumindest das würde zu meiner Erfahrung passen, dass Festplatten kurz nach ihrer Garantie kaputt gehen (bzw. die beschreibbaren Schichten abgenutzt sind)


----------



## HanFred (10. August 2007)

Bart1983 am 10.08.2007 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich dachte immer eine Festplatte besteht aus mehreren unglaublich dicken DVD-RWs, die bebrannt werden und so kontinuierlich an Masse verlieren


eine DVD-RW verliert an masse? nicht wirklich, da werden eben nur kristalle aufgerichtet (oder so ähnlich).


----------



## Bart1983 (10. August 2007)

HanFred am 10.08.2007 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Bart1983 am 10.08.2007 10:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


touché


----------



## HanFred (10. August 2007)

Bart1983 am 10.08.2007 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> touché


aber deine theorie war trotzdem süss.


----------



## IgorGonzales (20. September 2007)

Dateien auf einer Festplatte dürften eigentlich kein Gewicht haben. Durch die Polarisierung und die auswirkungen aus umliegende Ionen und die Erdgravitation könnte es sein, dass ein Bit vielleicht 0,00001 Feptogramm wiegt?   Keine Ahnung, aber sollten Daten aif Festplatten ein Gewicht haben ist es nicht messbar.


----------



## Bolly88 (24. September 2007)

ShivaChandra am 01.08.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Also ich stelle mir schon seit längerem die Frage, ob Daten, die man auf einer Festplatte oder DVD/CD speichert, ein Gewicht haben! Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es dazu schon einmal einen Thread gab... Es würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, ob Daten ein Gewicht haben! Also nicht irgendwelche Daten in Form von Papier, sondern in digitaler Weise! Papier wiegt natürlich etwas, aber wie sieht es mit Bits und Bytes aus?
> 
> MfG, Magnus


Bis wann willst Du das wissen?


----------

